# Greetings



## jeffself (Sep 10, 2013)

Hello brothers .my name is Jeff self and I'm from northwest georgia and past master and member of Eton lodge #509 ..I'm new to the app so where does everyone hail from and if u hold a chair which one 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## MTMorgan (Sep 10, 2013)

Welcome Brother. My name is Mike and I belong to Helion Lodge #1 in Huntsville, AL. 

Freemason Connect HD


----------



## brotherDean (Sep 11, 2013)

Eden lodge #72 here brother in Baltimore Maryland. Nice to be talking to you and let that light shine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Freemason Connect HD mobile app


----------



## Bro_Kizzie (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome Past Master. My name is Marcus and I hail from PHML #141, from Yongsan, Korea


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## crono782 (Sep 11, 2013)

_*mod note: moved to introduction forum*_


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Brother JC (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome, Brother!


----------



## KSigMason (Sep 11, 2013)

Greetings. I'm Bro. Barry from Oriental Lodge #60 under the Grand Lodge AF&AM of Idaho. I'm a Past Master and currently serving as Tyler for my Lodge.


----------



## Bro.Hill (Sep 15, 2013)

Greetings brother I am Bro Hill I hail from White Spring 184 out of Macon GA. I sit as treasurer in the blue lodge and Captain of the Guards in LOP. Nice to meet you 


Freemason Connect HD


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 15, 2013)

Welcome to the Community here!


----------



## jeffself (Sep 15, 2013)

Really enjoying this app


----------



## vimal (Sep 29, 2013)

Welcome Brother. I am Vimal from Lodge Rajasabai 212, India.


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## hallodge (Dec 30, 2013)

RW Hal Fischer New Jersey greetings


----------



## cog41 (Jan 1, 2014)

Greetings from East Texas!


----------



## Companion Joe (Jan 3, 2014)

Welcome from Northeast Tennessee.


----------



## Jason Scott (Jan 3, 2014)

Greeting  brother am new on this app to ..my name is Jason Scott an am from the Bahamas  an a member of Cyrill McIntosh lodge #66



Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## brother blaine (Jan 5, 2014)

Welcome brother


----------

